# Angeln in Frankreich ( Dordogne.../ auf Raubfisch )



## schneelutz (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Freunde der dicken Barsche,

Ich fahre im Sommer nach Frankreich an die Dordogne um unter anderem um auf Barsch, Hecht, Zander und   







 ???SCHWARZBARSCH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zu angeln und da wollt ich mal so reinfragen ob denn schon jemand an einem französischen Flüss ( im Idealfall : die Dordogne ) auf Schwarzbarsch geangelt hat.


meine Ausrüstung Shimano Beastmaster Spinning, Shimano Technium FA und eine grosse Kiste gummis, kleine Wobbler/Popper und Spinner


----------



## Lars_L (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich ( Dordogne.../ auf Raubfisch )*

Habe dieses Jahr ebenfalls vor an die Dordogne zu fahren. Deshalb wärme ich diese alte Anfrage nochmal auf statt etwas neues zu erstellen.

Also, irgendwelche Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Lars


----------

